# Packard Bell EasyNote SJ51 - how to disassembly it ?



## kutloch (Mar 1, 2011)

I have got an EasyNote which do not want to power on. I would like to check some points inside and for this I need to disassembly it. How to do wihout the breaking some parts, correctly ? Thank you for advice.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try the Service Manual *here*


----------

